# No CD device in /dev [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I just noticed that I can't mount a CD or data DVD. However, I can boot from it, so I know the hardware works. Once I'm in my Gentoo installation, there's no /dev/sr0, /dev/scd, /dev/hdc, or anything else indicating the drive. Special device /dev/cdrom does not exist. 

I have

```

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

```

in /etc/fstab. 

What am I missing?

----------

## floppymaster

If you are using the newer Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (CONFIG_ATA), you probably need to enable SCSI cdrom support in your kernel config. You can check by looking for CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR in /proc/config.gz.

If you happen to still be using the old ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL system (CONFIG_IDE), look for CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD instead. You should really migrate to CONFIG_ATA, however.

----------

## audiodef

I have BLK_DEV_SR already enabled. Did I miss something else? 

I had the same hardware working on a previous Gentoo installation. Not sure what I missed this time. I'm using a newer zen-sources, but the config is basically the same.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

audiodef,

Show us your lspci.

Some motherboards have two completely different IDE/SATA chipsets, its possible you have your hard drive on one and CDROM on the other, so one works and the other does not.

Do you have any /dev/sr? devices at all?

----------

## audiodef

I do now, Neddy!   :Cool: 

floppymaster's advice prompted me to compare my old config with my new one. I noticed that my old one did not use CONFIG_IDE but for some reason my new one was. I turned off CONFIG_IDE and now /dev/sr0 is present and I'm able to mount optical discs. 

There must have been a conflict created by CONFIG_IDE and CONFIG_ATA.

----------

